# Bit my parotid gland



## simbo (Dec 31, 2012)

No idea where to put this post, nor is it much to do with anxiety but anyway! i bit my left upper cheek 1 week ago and there is a flap of flesh and a ulcer right on the flesh which is exactly where i bit it, is it my gland that has had truma or am i dying?  all the stupid things go through my head like (tuma etc) -.- anyone else ever had this happen? :L :no:no:no


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I had swollen salivary glands before and they went down on their own. Probably nothing really. If it gets worse you can get it checked out. No, you will not die from an ulcer.


----------



## simbo (Dec 31, 2012)

Damn, thanks man! I god damn hope this swelling goes down then!


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

There's a product called canker cover that you can put over top of it to ease discomfort and prevent further damage while it heals.


----------

